# Probleme bei der Darstellung von Frameset



## Tiger2009 (1. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend,

leider habe ich Probleme beim Darstellen eines Frameset.

Definiert hab ich das Frameset wie folgt:


```
<frameset cols="190,*" framespacing="100" border="100" frameborder="yes">				
  <frame src="#" name="a" id="a" framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="yes" bordercolor="red">
  <frame src="#" name="b" id="b" scrolling="yes" framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="no" bordercolor="red">
</frameset>
```

Im Internet Explorer wird alles korrekt dargestellt wie man im folgenden Bild sehen kann:







Jedoch habe ich im Firefox das Problem, das der Rand des Frameborder nicht korrekt angezeigt wird, wie man im folgenden Bild sehen kann:






Das folgende Bild zeigt diesen fehler im Detail:






Links ist leider ein weißer pixel und rechts ein schwarzer.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar falls ihr mir sagen könntet wo der Fehler liegt.

Falls dieses Problem eher in CSS passt, bitte verschieben.

Vielen Dank


----------



## dreifragezeichen (1. Februar 2011)

Entferne mal in beiden <frame>-Tags die Rahmen-Attribute.

SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Frames / Eigenschaften von Frames / Rahmendicke bzw. unsichtbare Fensterrahmen

--> Beispiel 2 (Browser-gerecht)


----------



## Tiger2009 (1. Februar 2011)

dreifragezeichen hat gesagt.:


> Entferne mal in beiden <frame>-Tags die Rahmen-Attribute.
> 
> SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Frames / Eigenschaften von Frames / Rahmendicke bzw. unsichtbare Fensterrahmen
> 
> --> Beispiel 2 (Browser-gerecht)


 
Vielen Dank

meinte aber eher sowas wie Beispiel 1

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eigenschaften.htm#rahmen -> Beispiel1

-> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/anzeige/frames6.htm

Also das zwischen den beiden Frames nen Border ist mit 5 Pixel aber der nicht weiß ist sondern eine von mir definierte Farbe besitzt.


edit: ich sehe gerade da gibt es noch ein Beispiel:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/anzeige/frames8.htm

Jedoch ist dort genau dasselbe Problem mit dem schwarzen Rand auf der rechten Seite


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Februar 2011)

Hi,
also im xHtml wird border udn framespacing nicht mehr unterstütz.
Mal eine Frage, warum setzt du eigentlich ein Frameset ein?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tiger2009 (2. Februar 2011)

Was wäre eine Alternative ?
der linke Bereich muss halt in der Vertiakeln mit der Maus ziehbar sein. Aus diesem Grund habe ich ein Frameset genommen.

Im linken Bereich habe ich einen dynamischen Baum und im rechten Bereich das Hauptfenster.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
also für das scrolen gibt es bei CSS das overflow und 
wenn du Seiten in Bereiche laden möchtest gibt es mittels Javascript/Ajax und PHp Möglichkeiten. Stichworte php include und require oder mit Javascript/Ajax, hier ist das Ganze jedoch nicht so einfach.

Gruß


----------



## Tiger2009 (2. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich verstehe Sie leider nocht genau. Also ich verstehe nicht was JavaScript/ajax mit dem Layout zu tun hat 
Falls du das im Bezug auf die Baumfunktion und Laden des Hauptframes meinst. Dies habe ich Bereits umgesetzt. Den Baum habe ich mit JavaScript und Ajax umgesetzt.

Mir geht es nur ums Layout, da bin ich ein Laie. Also meine Antwort nach Alternativen war eher auf folgendes Zitat bezogen:



> Mal eine Frage, warum setzt du eigentlich ein Frameset ein?



Vielen Dank


----------



## dreifragezeichen (2. Februar 2011)

Tiger2009 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich verstehe nicht was JavaScript/ajax mit dem Layout zu tun hat


Durch die genannten PHP- und JS-Technologien wird das Frameset durch ein Zweispaltiges CSS-Layout ersetzt, womit dein vorgestellter Darstellungsfehler sicher und endgültig vom Tisch wäre 


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">  
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
        <title>...</title>
        <style type="text/css">
        /* <![CDATA[ */
        div#nav {
            float:left;
            width:190px;
            border-right:100px solid #f00;
        }
        div#content {
            margin-left:290px;
        }
        /* ]]>  */
        </style>
    </head>
    <body>
        <div id="nav">nav</div>
        <div id="content">content</div>
    </body>
</html>
```


----------



## dreifragezeichen (2. Februar 2011)

Mir war doch eben so, als gäbe es da was Exquisites _à la CSS-Technique_ zum optischen Nachempfinden eines "Framesets" 


CSS Frame - The Holy Grill
A method of emulating a 'frame' layout.


'Fixed' layout version 2
Full width and height. Fixed header, footer and left navigation.


'Fixed' layout version 3
Full width and height. Fixed header, footer and left navigation with content only scrollbar.

Weitere Beispiele siehe http://www.cssplay.co.uk/layouts/


----------

